# Cockatiel still afraid of us.



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

My baby tiel Bailey is 3 months old and she has been with us nearly 4 weeks now. She was hand fed but not tamed. The breeder did not have enough time to spend with the babies so she is afraid of people. She will venture outside of her cage and will play with her toys and eats well but she still is afraid of people and hands. She usually will just run away from you but also sometimes hisses. 

I have been successful having her eat millet from my hand a couple of times but she is still so skittish. 

Not sure what to do..I know it takes time to bond but I hate the thought that she is afraid and unhappy. It breaks my heart.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Eating millet out of your hand is a good step so since she'll do that continue that. The more she does it the better. And as she does it, move the millet closer and closer to your hand till she has to step on it to get to the millet. Have you also tried placing your hand in her cage for 15 minutes at a time? Start at the door of the cage and as she calms down more you can move your hand a little closer to her, wait till she's adjusted to that and continue with that process. Its hands more than anything that she's afraid of.


----------



## danadear (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks roxy..I think you are right. It's kind of funny (although a little sad) to watch her when I move my hand in the cage with the millet..she eats it so cautiously and hesitates keeping her eye sharp on my hand the whole time. I hate that she is fearful in her own cage. but I will keep at it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It takes time taco has been here over 2 month now and he still skittish with me


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, dont feel upset she will come round it takes time and patience you sound a very caring person, when i got oscar he was terrible so terrified of me but 3 months on he sits on my hand for head scratches this is what i did , i covered the back and half of one side of his cage so he felt he had a safe corner , i then spent days just sitting next to him talking softly to him i would eat my meals next to him leaving a little tasty piece in his food pot , then my next step was getting used to my hand so i placed my hand against the cage bars for a few mins throughout the day then once he was calm with that my next step was to place my hand in his cage just inside the door waited till he had calmed then took my hand out leaving a tasty treat in the cage when he was ok with that i then put my hand nearer to him then when he was comfotable with my hand in his cage i then worked on getting him to step onto my hand you will be able to coax her on with millet, it takes time you will get there


----------

